# Netflix Schumacher documentary



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

What a brilliant documentary Netflix have produced on Schumacher.

Saw a very different side to him and made me realise just how much more impressive his career was than Hamiltons is. 

He had more hurdles to overcome than Hamilton in his early career but never moaned and whinged about it

First 4 championships in cars that were not the best, playing a massive part in rebuilding Ferrari, helping create the Mercedes team

What a team builder and player


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Yeah I think Schumacher was a much better champion than Hamilton, I don't mean in the way of victories, but the manner in which he won them, and himself, as a person.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

I watched it yesterday and was very pleased with it.

I did think he was a dirty driver though!


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

ridders66 said:


> Yeah I think Schumacher was a much better champion than Hamilton, I don't mean in the way of victories, but the manner in which he won them, and himself, as a person.


Reallly! He blatantly cheated I'm not a Hamilton fan and he's is a whinging ****
but he's won his titles fair and square not by driving in to people.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm with Happy Goat on this one. For all his wins I just remember him for the Villeneuve crash and the Hill crash to take out championship rivals. The Hill one was shocking, not even disguised as a high speed racing incident just a slow speed weave across the track to take him out.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Didn't think the documentary was all that to be honest!

What a driver and competitor though.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Darlofan said:


> I'm with Happy Goat on this one. For all his wins I just remember him for the Villeneuve crash and the Hill crash to take out championship rivals. The Hill one was shocking, not even disguised as a high speed racing incident just a slow speed weave across the track to take him out.


Im not so sure even though I was defo with you at the time. I think Schumacher was in front and had a right to that apex 1st. It does however sound like Benetton where taking the mick with some of the regulations throughout the entire season and should have been pulled up on it. Here's some interesting footage of the incident.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

atbalfour said:


> Didn't think the documentary was all that to be honest!
> 
> What a driver and competitor though.


Me too I enjoyed it but a definite 7/10 from me.


----------

